# Crunchie - Last known in Surrey Berkshire area in 2000



## rokerderek (2 June 2014)

New Forest Pony approx 14 hands, now aged around 24 with trad colour black mane, tail and socks

Sold around the year 2000 by the Kirkham family through Horse & Hound from full livery stabling at Tilsey Farm, Grafham, Nr Guildford

Belived to have moved to Berkshire.

Previous owner Amy Bell wishes to check that he is OK - pictured below in 1998 when he would have been around 8 years old


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 June 2014)

I remember Amy from PC, she used to keep him at Chobham Pk Farm as I recall? 
Sorry, no idea about Crunchie, hope she gets good news xx


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

Was he a grumpy pony to handle? If so I think I know him.


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w207/sharola76/Crunchie.jpg


Is this him?
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w207/sharola76/cruchie.jpg


----------



## rokerderek (2 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w207/sharola76/Crunchie.jpg


Is this him?
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w207/sharola76/cruchie.jpg

Click to expand...

Hi Charlie76 - it looks very much like him, although it is difficult to know for certain given the size of the picture. Can you tell me more?


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

We had him in the riding school.  If it is him he was a wonderful pony, loved to jump and is much greyer now! He came to us following beinga pony club pony for a girl called Lizzie, if I remember rightly he had been seen to crib a bit but stopped it after a while, I'd it us him he is still alive and was sold to a family to semi retire.


----------



## rokerderek (2 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



			We had him in the riding school.  If it is him he was a wonderful pony, loved to jump and is much greyer now! He came to us following beinga pony club pony for a girl called Lizzie, if I remember rightly he had been seen to crib a bit but stopped it after a while, I'd it us him he is still alive and was sold to a family to semi retire.
		
Click to expand...

Charlie76 - is it possible to have a larger photo? If it is him (and I think it may well be) it would be wonderful to get a picture of him now. It is my daughters 30th birthday next week and she would just love to know that he is alive and well. Thank you so much for getting in touch and if there is anything else you can do to help trace him it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

PS, the riding school isin Berkshire and the person we had him from is also from Berkshire


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

I haven't got any bigger but I'm in contact with people who rode him so I will ask them for you.  Does the description sound like him?


----------



## rokerderek (2 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



			PS, the riding school isin Berkshire and the person we had him from is also from Berkshire
		
Click to expand...

Was he called Crunchie when you knew him?


----------



## rokerderek (2 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



			I haven't got any bigger but I'm in contact with people who rode him so I will ask them for you.  Does the description sound like him?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does sound like him - he was a cracking little pong and a great jumper. It would be absolutely fantastic to be able to confirm it is him. Many thanks for your help


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

Yes he was, came with that name.


----------



## charlie76 (2 June 2014)

Does this work
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1315565181044&id=1588149433&set=t.1190667767&source=42


----------



## rokerderek (3 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



			Does this work
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1315565181044&id=1588149433&set=t.1190667767&source=42

Click to expand...

Hi Charlie76 - I am afraid that I cannot get into that page, it seems that I may need permission


----------



## charlie76 (3 June 2014)

Oh no! Are you on Facebook? If so message me your name and I can friend you and share the pics with you. Or I can message you mine.


----------



## rokerderek (3 June 2014)

charlie76 said:



			Oh no! Are you on Facebook? If so message me your name and I can friend you and share the pics with you. Or I can message you mine.
		
Click to expand...

See message box for Facebook details


----------

